

Mod Your SHIELD: Why We’re Releasing Open Source Software for SHIELD - protomyth
http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2013/08/07/hack-your-shield/

======
ihsw
> Our goal here isn’t to discourage people from rooting their devices – it’s
> yours, after all – but to give us a course of action if folks start to abuse
> the hardware through software modifications.

Such an enlightened perspective on consumer hardware is extremely refreshing.
If only more companies take this stance, then we might be able to move beyond
the prisonware hardware model.

It's interesting to see Nvidia come out with this, and hopefully future Shield
gaming devices don't descend into Microsoft-style "media consumption console"
cannibalization. Frankly I think the Xbox One will be a flop because Microsoft
is positioning it beyond their "gaming console" strategy. Maybe Microsoft
should have released a USD$90 "Kinect Media Player" instead of ruining the
Xbox franchise.

